# Laptop für's Studium + Spielen gesucht



## Grevenrot (15. September 2013)

*Laptop für's Studium + Spielen gesucht*

Guten Tag.

Im Oktober beginnt mein Studium und ich suche einen Laptop hierfür, der auch eine zufriedenstellende Spielleistung für ein oder zwei Spiele bietet. Mein Budget wäre im Bereich bis 700 Euro anzusiedeln. Ich würde mich über Empfehlungen etc. von euch sehr freuen 

MfG Grevenrot


----------



## chbdiablo (15. September 2013)

Wäre gut zu wissen, welche Spiele du meinst. Solitär und Battlefield 4 haben ganz andere Ansprüche.


----------



## Grevenrot (15. September 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. League of Legends und Guild Wars 2 spiele ich gerne. Mehr werden es auch nicht werden bzw. das wären wohl die mit den höchsten Ansprüchen


----------



## chbdiablo (15. September 2013)

In dem Preisbereich is wohl die GT 740M die beste Grafikkarte, z.B. bei dem Laptop: MSI GP60-i740M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4700MQ / 4GB / 500GB / 740M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Da bei Notebooks die Sache oft etwas unübersichtlich ist, finde ich diese Seite ganz nützlich: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Dort kannst du Notebook-Grafikkarten eingeben und dann sehen, welche Spiele wie gut damit funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2013)

Ne 740m ist schon ordentlich für ein solches Notebook - Alternativen sind für die genannten Games auch eine 640m, 630m, 635m... evlt wäre sogar ne 650m oder 750m drin, aber da wäre ich vorsichtig, da wird bei dem Preis dann sicher an anderer Stelle nen Tick zu viel gespart.

Aber für so was wie LoL oder GW2 reichen solche Karten locker aus, auch wenn schon ein 500€-PC für Games klar besser wäre


----------



## Grevenrot (16. September 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe ein bisschen auf der Seite gestöbert und der von chbdiablo Aufgezeigte liegt in dieser Preisklasse auf jeden Fall in den Vergleichen, die ich angestellt habe, vorne. Das Einzige, was mich noch zögerlich macht ist die, mir etwas gering erscheinende Akkulaufzeit von maximal 3 Stunden (bin aber auch kein Experte, was da noch machbar wäre mit ähnlichen Systemanforderungen und höherer Akkulaufzeit). Naja ich überlege mal weiter, eine Entscheidung wird bald fallen und vielleicht kommen ja auch noch ein paar Posts dazu. Danke soweit für eure Hilfe!


----------



## chbdiablo (16. September 2013)

Das MSI ist halt schon eher ein echtes Gaming Notebook mit i7 Prozessor - das verträgt sich nicht mit hoher Akkulaufzeit.
Eine Alternative wäre z.B. sowas hier: Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M5-481TG-53314G52Mass Notebook Core i5, 4GB, 500GB, GT 640M, Win8 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Immer noch ordentliche Leistung für gelegentlich mal spielen und trotzdem guter Akku.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2013)

Brauchst Du denn echt ein Notebook, mit dem man auch spielen kann? Wenn Du schon nen PC hast, würd ich lieber den nehmen und vlt ein bisschen aufrüsten, und als Laptop einfach ein "Office"-Notebook nehmen.

Auch im Studium allgemein: brauchst Du da wirklich (oft) das Notebook? Es macht nämlich in den meisten Studiengängen viel mehr Sinn, handschriftlich mitzuschreiben (und da auch nur das nötigste und nicht jeden Furz, den der Prof von sich gibt  ) und das ganze später dann auf dem PC/Laptop zusammenzufassen, als es direkt auf dem Laptop mitzutippen. Denn das nachträgliche zusammenfassen hat noch nen Lerneffekt - in der Vorlesung aber mittippen, da nimmt man vieles gar nicht bewusst wahr UND liest das später vlt nie wieder außer kurz vor ner Klausur.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auch im Studium allgemein: brauchst Du da wirklich (oft) das Notebook? Es macht nämlich in den meisten Studiengängen viel mehr Sinn, handschriftlich mitzuschreiben (und da auch nur das nötigste und nicht jeden Furz, den der Prof von sich gibt  ) und das ganze später dann auf dem PC/Laptop zusammenzufassen, als es direkt auf dem Laptop mitzutippen. Denn das nachträgliche zusammenfassen hat noch nen Lerneffekt - in der Vorlesung aber mittippen, da nimmt man vieles gar nicht bewusst wahr UND liest das später vlt nie wieder außer kurz vor ner Klausur.



Man braucht das Ding nicht, um in der Vorlesung mitzutippen, sondern um sich in der Vorlesung zu beschäftigen um nicht einzuschlafen. 
Und ja, ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Grevenrot (16. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Brauchst Du denn echt ein Notebook, mit dem man auch spielen kann? Wenn Du schon nen PC hast, würd ich lieber den nehmen und vlt ein bisschen aufrüsten, und als Laptop einfach ein "Office"-Notebook nehmen.
> 
> Auch im Studium allgemein: brauchst Du da wirklich (oft) das Notebook? Es macht nämlich in den meisten Studiengängen viel mehr Sinn, handschriftlich mitzuschreiben (und da auch nur das nötigste und nicht jeden Furz, den der Prof von sich gibt  ) und das ganze später dann auf dem PC/Laptop zusammenzufassen, als es direkt auf dem Laptop mitzutippen. Denn das nachträgliche zusammenfassen hat noch nen Lerneffekt - in der Vorlesung aber mittippen, da nimmt man vieles gar nicht bewusst wahr UND liest das später vlt nie wieder außer kurz vor ner Klausur.



Also erstmal zu der Frage, ob man eines zum Studieren braucht: Eine Freundin, die ich auf meine Anmeldung an der Schule hin kennengelernt habe und die dasselbe studiert (und schon ein paar Jahre) hat es mir empfohlen und auf die hab ich mich dabei verlassen.

Und zu der ersten Frage mit PC aufrüsten: Ja, so wäre es optimal. Würde ich auch so machen, aber meine Situation stellt sich wie folgt dar: Ich studiere dual, bin also manchmal wochenlang am Studieren und dann gibt es Zeiten in denen ich einem Unternehmen zur Verfügung stehen muss und dann auch woanders wohne und vielleicht trotzdem das ein oder andere mal spielen möchte. Und da wird es natürlich schwierig, den PC mitzunehmen  Das ist der Grund, aus welchem ich danach suche. Wäre es anders, würde ich es genauso, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, machen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2013)

Also, hier wäre ein Asus mit "bis zu 5Std" Akku (das gilt halt bei den Hersteller immer für den Optimalfall, WLAN aus usw. ) und einer Nvidida 635m, die ist nicht ganz so gut wie eine 740m, aber ordentlich ASUSPRO P45VJ-VO002G Business Notebook (35,5cm(14"); Core i5; 4GB; 500GB; Win8 Pro) bei notebooksbilliger.de

Und hier ein Asus mit ner 740m, dafür eine etwas langsamere, weil stromsparende CPU ASUSPRO P56CB-XO193G Business Notebook (39 cm (15,6  dafür aber "bis zu 7Std" Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Grevenrot (17. September 2013)

Also erstmal danke für die Antwort. Das zweite Notebook finde ich sehr ansprechend. Nur eines ist mir noch unklar: Der intel core i3 Prozessor, ist der für meine "Ansprüche" ausreichend bzw. ist es im Grunde leistungstechnisch für mich speziell jetzt egal, ob i3, i5 oder i7 (also dass i7 leistungstechnisch gesehen besser ist als i5 ist mir klar)? Aber würde es ein Problem darstellen? Kenne mich da ja nicht so aus.

Und dann noch, falls ihr euch die Zeit nehmen könntet; was haltet ihr von diesen beiden?

Acer Aspire E1-572G-74508G50Mnkk i7-4500U 8GB 500GB matt HD HD8750M Win8

Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk, Windows 8, schwarz (NX.MCEEG.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2013)

Ausreichen wird auch ein core i3, der ist immer noch stärker als manch eine CPU, die vor 5-6 Jahren "Top" war  


Die beiden Acer wären auch nicht schlecht, sind beides aber halt "Stromspar-CPUs" und nicht sooo stark, der eine hat ja auch nur 1,6GHz Takt, dafür hält der Akku dann länger. Die AMD 8750 ist nicht so gut wie ein 740m, aber nicht weit weg  AMD Radeon HD 8750M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Grevenrot (17. September 2013)

Okay, danke für die Informationen, die Hilfe und natürlich die Zeit. Anhand der Eindrücke werde ich in naher Zukunft sicher fündig werden. Wahrscheinlich unter den Notebooks, die hier schon teilweise gelistet wurden (den hätte ich vielleicht noch im Blick: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+ideapad+z500+59370777+notebook). Ihr habt einem Laien, wie mir, wirklich weitergeholfen. Super! 

MfG Grevenrot


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2013)

Meinste den LENOVO IDEAPAD Z500 59381291 Notebook (39cm(15,6 ? Dein Link geht nämlich zu einer Liste, aber die Link-"Überschrift" steht "ideapad z500" mit drin 


Das ist ganz gut, aber zwei Dinge: der Quadcore mit rel. wenig Takt könnte am Ende bei vielen Deiner Anwendungen langsamer sein als ein Dualcore mit mehr Takt, und zudem ist da kein Windows dabei!


----------



## Grevenrot (17. September 2013)

Komisch bei mir geht der Link, aber deiner nicht^^ Naja egal, das ist auf jeden Fall der, den ich meinte.


----------

